# Harbor Fright Lathe



## Gopher (Jan 26, 2013)

Got my eye on the Harbor Fright # 34706 12×33 lathe.
Would like to be able to turn pins and small items as well as spindles.
Anyone know of problems with this, is this lathe worth buying or should I 
opt for a better model, brand ?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

Some reviews on HF as well. Seems like you might have to budget in some replacement
parts, if need be.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 26, 2013)

What replacement parts, I don't want to buy something I have to rebuild to work with.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

The Reeves Drive is the problem. I'd stay away from any lathe with a Reeves Drive.

I'd either drop down to a direct drive Jet 1014 or the 1220, or jump on up to a Nova or Jet 1642 with the EVS drive.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I don't want to buy something I have to rebuild to work with

from my experience there aren't many if any HF items that this would apply to. the whole idea about HF purchases is that you buy something dirt cheap knowing you'd have to put some work/parts/replacement/rebuild into it to make it work like it should/expected.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

*NO Reeves drive*


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

I had one for a while. It worked fine for spindles and small bowls but I eventually wanted more power and capacity so I upgraded. That HF lathe didn't owe me a thing. It did have a few issues. The reeves drive is not the best but if you lube the shafts and keep the dust blown out it works. I actually liked that it would slip sometimes when I'd have a major catch. I also had trouble with the spring loaded little handles for tightening the tool rest. The plastic part strips after a while. Also, there were lots of times, especially doing bowls, when I really wished for more power so I could take deeper cuts.
With the HF you get a little more than you expect for something so inexpensive (I paid well under $200 on sale with a coupon), but you'll still end up wanting more.
I hope this helps.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

You really cannot make a comparison of a $250 lathe and a $2500 lathe. For not much money, this HF lathe is a nice basic lathe. You are not going to find anything in it's price range that has it's capabilities. It is a lot nicer than the cheap lathes with tubular ways. The next step up in quality will be in the $600 or so range up to the lifetime investment type of lathes.

The reeves drive has some disadvantages. The lowest speed isn't that low (about 500RPM.) You have to be turning to adjust speed. It can be a bit sticky if you don't maintain it. I would still rather deal with a reeves drive than changing pulleys.

Disclaimer: I have the HF lathe and if it were to disappear, I would replace it with the same model.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I had one of these in my shop for a time, then heard a noise…bang bang bang… as the spindle turned. The belt had started coming apart and was hitting the housing. So I took the covers off and discovered the pulleys weren't lined up. This was probably why the belt was coming apart in the first place. So being the mechanic I was, I loosened all the set screws and tried to move the pulleys back into alignment. And that's when the pulley shattered into million pieces. It's just a cheap thin Zinc/Aluminum alloy after all…..

Sure, the part cost was only about $10 or so, but then you have to wait for the thing to come across the pond, and hopefully nothing else would break when doing the replacement.

Since nearly all the locking handles had broken as well, I cut my losses and sold the thing on Craigslist, bought the Jet 1014, and then several years later upgraded to the Jet 1642.

I'd look for something a little more robust in the way of drives. Either get a straight belt drive on the mini lathes like the Rikon, Delta, or Jet, or just jump up to a higher HP with an EVS (much better anyway!) like the NOVA or Jet 1642, or the Powermatic 2035.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

here's another option. I have one and love it.
Woodcraft has them on sale now and then.

http://www.woodcraft.com/category/2005508/rikon-mini-lathe.aspx


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, and I was going to say, that a lot of times that headstock won't line back up properly with the tailstock and folks have come up with double ended morse taper to remedy that situation.

It's an OK lathe, but my preference would be for something else.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

A "Reeves drive" has been, and still is, a functional variable speed belt drive design.
It was used on many high end lathes and drill presses by companies like Delta and PowerMatic for example.
It was the most affordable way to have variable speed drive in the past.
Since the design uses deeply tapered adjustable width sheaves and runs only on the edges of the belt there is wear and, in time, slippage. Some maintenance, including belt replacement, is required to keep the system running at top efficiency.

Modern variable frequency electronic drives are becoming more affordable today, but they are still more expensive right now. No doubt, some day they will replace mechanical systems like Reeves Drives, but right now they cost much more. The biggest problem with variable frequency design is the lack of torque at low speeds. This has to be compensated by using over size motors and self regulating speed controls with feedback circuits.

I have read good reviews, generally. on the 12×33 HF lathe. I don't have one myself, I have the smaller 10" x 18" 5-speed machine, but if I buy a bigger machine, the 12 X 33 is my most likely step up. I might put a bigger motor on it someday, maybe even add a VS drive to enhance the Reeves system.

The biggest negative I could think of with the Reeves is the limited low speed range. It won't go any slower than 600 RPM. I am sure I'd put a jack shaft and another stage of reduction on that machine to get the speed down to about 200 RPM when I need it. This is only a factor for turning bowls or other large diameter pieces. Would not be an issue for spindles or pens.


----------



## fourpugs (Jan 15, 2010)

I got this lathe about 3 yrs ago. It was a good starter lathe, but have up grated to a nova. If you just wont to see it turning is something you like, its a good place to start along with some of there tools to pratice sharping. Its much better to grind away a 10.00 tool than a 200.00. You will need to replace the belt, just go to an autoparts store.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Crank says: 
"It was used on many high end lathes and drill presses by companies like Delta and PowerMatic for example."

I would argue (respectfully) that the operative word here is "was". I've used heavy duty Reeves drives on moulders before and they were nothing but trouble. I've replaced them a few times.

I'd buy one of the aforementioned mini lathes before I bought one with a Reeves Drive. ESPECIALLY that CHEAP Reeves Drive from HF. (And just so you know, the Jet Reeves drive is basically the same, and I wouldn't buy it either.)

If you have to have the capacity for a reasonable price, then look for a used, or on sale, mini Jet 1220 with a bed extension.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

crank49

I keep thinking about replacing the drive with one of the nice "servo drive" industrial sewing machine motors (they are not really servos.) A 3/4 HP brushed version is about $100 and brushless for about twice that on ebay.

I rarely go above minimum speed on mine anyway and would prefer to gear it down anyway.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's a link to a fellow LJ who replaced the drive on one of these lathes with a DC motor and speed controller.
http://lumberjocks.com/MMuntz/blog/26340

FYI, I have a 1967 John Deere garden tractor with a Reeves Drive in it that still works. 46 years says the technology can't be all bad, if designed properly and maintained.

Now, did HF design it correctly? Doubt it. But, like I said, it's a starting place, a base on which I can work and being an engineer I enjoy improving machines. It's what I do.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had that model now for I guess 3 years. No problems aside from I have the swiveling head. It takes some fiddling to get the head and tail lined up just right when you lock it down.But once done, it is secure dead on accurate, and if the Reeves drive slips a hair when you get a nasty catch, it beats the snot out of having a skew thrown back at you point first!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

The resulting opinions here are pretty much like the ones over on Sawmill Creek when this lathe is mentioned.

Some people have it and love it, and others used to have it and hate it.

If you don't mind fiddling around with it and taking the risk on the Reeves Drive, then go for it.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 26, 2013)

Man ! I never expected this many replies, thanks guys.
I think after all the reviews I'll stay away from the H.F.
Jim, my 2nd choice is the Rikon 70-100. Just wait till it goes on sell.
Again thanks guys, I knew I could find lots of good help in here.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

From what I've read the HF is a clone of one of the Jet lathes. I've never used one but they have quite a following. Many of those small lathes, 8×12 & 7×10, are all the same lathe even if they look slightly different. They come from the same factory and use the same parts. I didn't realize how many were the same until I stumbled across a website that sold parts for them and they had dozens listed.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It doesn't cost all that much more to get a Delta 46-460. That's a lathe which is alone in it's class. 1hp, reversible, variable speed control on three belt settings. I think if you research you'll find that it's the step up from HF, Jet, Rikon and the other same old lathes. The next step from the delta is major bucks though.


----------



## Tomthumb (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all , I have bought some machinery from HF, most of the time you have to see it in person to actually see if quality is there. Some stuff not worth it built cheep and others need a little work because they are rough around the edges so to speak. Perfect example I have a band saw my dad had bought from them and it is still working after 10 years. i i I think with a few upgrades just as good as more expensive ones.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think this lathe is much like the Jet 1236jwl. Might be made in the same factory. I will say that I worked for a mojor company one summer many years ago, making rubber hoses. If we had a perfect run them we put our company name on the hose. If we had blimishes we would buff the hose (making it thinner walled) and print another name on it. It still met their spec for their company. Most of you have owned a car with that "second" hose on it. Just because something is made int he same plant doesn't make it the same. They might take rejected parts and put them in a different tool. We have to keep that in mind. I was in HF last week and I bought a lathe stand. I was gifted with a Jet 1236 lathe. Like new. The legs were cut off and castors had been added. I don't like that and one end broke. I called Jet and they wanted $90 each for the legs!! I think the HF legs might fit it and I know I can make them fit. A little paint and cut a hole for the switch since HF mounts the switch on the motor and JEt on the leg. I am saying all this to say you need to be careful about saying this is the same as that because they came out the same door on the same train. Might be as different as a washing machine and a clothes dryer.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had one and the Reeves drive froze up; going to scrap it and keep the stand. If you are set on HF, their mini lathe for $199 has some good reviews but only has a 90 day warranty. You will have to buy an extended warranty. I ordered a mini lathe by Rikon.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would agree the 46-460 is undoubtedly superior in every way but it's 4X the price with a stand or over 3X the price without a stand but it's quite a difference to some people.


----------



## ghost5 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a HF mini the 8×12. The other small lathe from there isn't nearly as good and the larger ones were worse. Having said that the one I bought runs great and I have turned no telling how many pieces on it. The only problem is usually the operator (me).

I needed a small lathe and went to get this one at the $199 price, got there and it was on sale then a guy handed me a coupon, which I already had but that was nice of him, so I got out at about $100. That lathe will make me more than that today as soon as I head to the shop to finish some things. HF can have decent equipment but I did a lot of research to find out which to spend my money on. I will upgrade to another lathe at some point hoping for the Delta mentioned above.


----------

